# Cubers Now and Then



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

Anybody find it interesting to see how young cubers have aged?

2011


2018?




early 2010s?



2019?




2004



2018





2009


2019



2009


2017




if you have anyone else I'd love to see it


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Mats valk before Mats valk now


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 8, 2020)

Max Park before






Max Park now


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Idk if his face has changed at all


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 8, 2020)

Rami sbahi before 7 years in 2013

Rami sbahi now in 2020


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh I get it, so this thread is just to share pictures that are semi disturbing, like a grown man laying in a pile of cubes.


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 8, 2020)

Roux Empress said:


> Max Park before
> 
> View attachment 14175
> 
> ...





GAN CUBER said:


> Idk if his face has changed at all


Hmmmm well, he changed his main


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Hahah lol


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 8, 2020)

Roux Empress said:


> Max Park before
> 
> View attachment 14175
> 
> ...


mats valk do be looking rur'u'
(no homo)


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 8, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> mats valk do be looking rur'u'
> (no homo)


ok LOL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Roux Empress said:


> Max Park before
> 
> View attachment 14175
> 
> ...


I didn't know max could do sq1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I didn't know max could do sq1


On his profile, he has 2-7 (obviously), OH (also very obvious), and Square-1, in which he has a 52 single and a 1:10 average, and has competed in it 3 times, all of them in 2013.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> On his profile, he has 2-7 (obviously), OH (also very obvious), and Square-1, in which he has a 52 single and a 1:10 average, and has competed in it 3 times, all of them in 2013.


I just noticed that his sq1 could be scrambled from normal WCA orientation. I wish a volt or YLM could cut through green


----------



## Eamon (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> On his profile, he has 2-7 (obviously), OH (also very obvious), and Square-1, in which he has a 52 single and a 1:10 average, and has competed in it 3 times, all of them in 2013.


when someboby is young (like me 2 years ago) I tried all of the events in WCA, I practiced them, feeling i could be world class in the event, but i always ended up quitting lol


----------



## ProStar (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I just noticed that his sq1 could be scrambled from normal WCA orientation. I wish a volt or YLM could cut through green



In the first picture of Feliks, the squan slices through blue


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh yeah, who could forget this one...










they've come a long way


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Dec 14, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> mats valk do be looking rur'u'
> (no homo)


Dam I thought I was the only one who thought that.
(No hetero ️‍ )


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

@ottozing before Jayden now


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> View attachment 14237@ottozing before View attachment 14238Jayden now




his head got taller :O


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> View attachment 14237@ottozing before View attachment 14238Jayden now


He looks really bad without the current hair.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

qwr said:


> Oh yeah, who could forget this one...
> 
> View attachment 14233
> 
> ...


they had the valk 3 style corner holes all the way back then?!?!


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> View attachment 14243
> View attachment 14244


the first rubiks cube didn't even have a color scheme


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> the first rubiks cube didn't even have a color scheme


Yeah, it was just kind of a proof of concept that Erno Rubik made to show that he could, in fact, make a cube where all of the faces turn individually.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, it was just kind of a proof of concept that Erno Rubik made to show that he could, in fact, make a cube where all of the faces turn individually.


He didn't even realize it was a puzzle at first


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> mats valk do be looking rur'u'
> (no homo)


same for feliks <3


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> View attachment 14245View attachment 14246


yushenng du exposed


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> View attachment 14245View attachment 14246




This is actually Minh Thai now


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

What????


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> What????


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


>


does handtricks,
throws solved cube


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


>


I fear no man, but those fingertricks. They scare me.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I fear no man, but those fingertricks. They scare me.


smh who needs fingertricks anyway...

just kidding we do need fingertricks.



GAN CUBER said:


> View attachment 14237@ottozing before View attachment 14238Jayden now


also idk why but jayden's head looks like a potato


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> also idk why but jayden's head looks like a potato



don't say that!

the potato might be offended


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> don't say that!
> 
> the potato might be offended


im sorry potato.


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2021)

2018



2020 (two years to chad)





dedicated to @cyoubx (you looked a lot like asian berkeley CS guys I know lol)

2011




2020 (you look like a slightly different set of berkeley people I know now)


----------



## qwr (Feb 23, 2021)

linus torvalds


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> linus torvalds
> View attachment 14959
> 
> View attachment 14960


just me, or is anyone else getting Harry Potter but he's a grown man vibes?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 23, 2021)

Yea kinda cause the glasses and face look similar


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> just me, or is anyone else getting Harry Potter but he's a grown man vibes?


Sorta, but harry's forehead isn't the size of the great plains.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Walker:


Legoboyz3 in 2014

z3 cubing now


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

2015:


2021:


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 23, 2021)

funny, it looks like the camera quality went up a bit!


rubik2005 said:


> 2015:
> View attachment 14966
> 
> 2021:
> View attachment 14968





SH03L4C3 said:


> Alex Walker:
> 
> 
> Legoboyz3 in 2014
> ...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> funny, it looks like the camera quality went up a bit!


Yeah, I was looking at my first grade yearbook pictures from 2011, and the camera quality has gotten insanely better since then. Another reason that those pictures are so different, though, is because both of them probably weren’t using top-of-the-line cameras when they were first starting, but I’d bet that their cameras are at least decent now.


----------



## qwr (Jun 6, 2021)

Everyone starts somewhere


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> Everyone starts somewhere



wow so fast


----------

